# Stocking 67 Gallon Aquarium, Need Suggestions!



## BlackPiranhas (Jul 11, 2010)

Hey! Well I bought my 10 gallon and, like a moron realized that I have a 36'' long, 24'' high and 18 '' wide aquarium that my Macklot's python is in

so I am moving him to a tub (which will make him much more manageable, being as vicious as he is)

so, I am going to have a vacant 65 - 67 gallon. And we cant have that can we









I am looking for a solitary predatory fish. Something big but not too big, it has to live lavishly in the 67 gal (also, could anybody recommend me to a website/store where I could purchase the suggestion you offer in Canada, in the case that I love it?)

Any suggestions are greatly appreciated, Thanks!


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

You could put a ruby red spilo in there for life, he'd love it.
You could send an email to Oliver at Below Water, he's in Montreal and he might have some left.


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

post up some pics of the macklot's

and as for suggestions for the 65g... you could set up a brackish puffer tank, rainbow snakehead or smaller payara species...


----------



## BlackPiranhas (Jul 11, 2010)

bob351 said:


> post up some pics of the macklot's
> 
> and as for suggestions for the 65g... you could set up a brackish puffer tank, rainbow snakehead or smaller payara species...






Lol, those are the only photos I have of him really from the months of owning him. Hes so aggressive that I cant even measure, weigh or even photograph him LOL but, no matter how hard he tries to kill me (like when hes squeezed my neck so hard I almost passed out) I still love him









I also have a Adult savannah monitor, Juvi Colombian BCI boa double het snow and a SCTHB Leopard gecko

Cant wait to add a fish into my collection again!

Also, I would love snake head but they are illegal here







Such a bummer

Are there any other uncommon species you could think of that fit my needs?

I was looking at things like bass and pike but they get too big.. I want the most aggressive, bold and big fish that I can possibly house in a 65 - 67 gallon for life (what kinds of Payara could fit in this tank!?! they look crazy!)

Thanks for any new suggestions!


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

nice looking python... get some shots in the reptile forum we need the traffic







i also have a sav, few balls and a blood who is meaner than sin and has drawn blood on numerous occasions









Any payara that is not this one hydrolycus armatus







that is the monster of the genus


----------



## BlackPiranhas (Jul 11, 2010)

bob351 said:


> nice looking python... get some shots in the reptile forum we need the traffic
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol! I had a blood but lucky me she was as sweet as sugar









And thanks for the heads up on that payara, lol imagine if i made that mistake...

Can anybody think of any other options?

Im thinking 6 - 9 inches is a good size and its gotta be nasty. I particularly like watching predatory fish in action (reptiles too ofcourse!)

I just want to have a massive amount of options


----------

